# Checkerboard solo polo seat question



## Notagamerguy (Dec 11, 2019)

Do anyone know anything about this seat? I mainly deal with schwinn. Thanks guys


----------



## Artweld (Dec 11, 2019)

Notagamerguy said:


> Do anyone know anything about this seat? I mainly deal with schwinn. Thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 1108865
> 
> ...



Looks expensive in that condition and pattern great seat to have 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 11, 2019)

Outstanding!     
I believe I've seen these in red also. And seem to recall them being stock on something. Not entirely sure so don't quote me but possibly Columbia bikes? 

One thing I'm almost positive on is your inbox has been or will be quite active. That is a niiiiiice seat. Congrats!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 11, 2019)

Made buy Troxel


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 12, 2019)

Troxel,It has some sort of fiber board base,NOT METAL.  Had one as a kid,it fell apart beneath me.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2019)

Troxel.....looks like museum piece for sure!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 12, 2019)

The seat in my avitar is the same seat, just white. I remember that it was as comfortable as sitting on a slippery brick. But didn't care....


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 12, 2019)

The Murray Wildcat had the Troxel half checkered seat. ? Dont see these come in this kind of condition very often. Troxel material is stiched to the carboard type base material where as the Persons have the split pan.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Dec 12, 2019)

What would you guys value this at?


----------



## Artweld (Dec 12, 2019)

Notagamerguy said:


> What would you guys value this at?



$200/$300 +/-

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Dec 12, 2019)

Notagamerguy said:


> What would you guys value this at?



Would make a great trader item if your not planning on keeping it. Awesome muscle bike find. The right accessories makes the bike and that seat is RIGHT 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

